# LogMeIn Program--is he trying to spy on me?



## fierybynature (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey all,
I've ransacked google and apparently am inept at this because I can't find the stupid answers that I am looking for and I'm apparently inept with current technology, so..

I discovered my boyfriend installed a program called LogMeIn on my computer. Remote access desktop. From my understanding, that means he can get into and control my computer from his computer. So, does that mean he can access all files on my computer from his computer, my computer's internet history, etc? I don't have anything to hide, but if that's the case, I'm seriously annoyed.

He claimed he was using it to "fix" my computer from his, but I think he probably would have just told me if that's all it was used for.

So.. is he attempting to snoop, yay or nay?
Thanks. I'm sorry I'm such a n00b.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Hello Fiery. *LogMeIn* is, as you say, a remote access program that can be used to control and modify various settings of a computer through a remote computer. Such programs are usually installed by tech experts when dealing with complete computer novices to save both time and energy. If your boyfriend installed it on your computer, then he can use it to control your Operating System. And controlling the Operating System requires access of files which means he can view your history and your files just as if he were operating your own computer physically.

If you trust him, then you can leave the program as it is. However, it would be better if installed when called for and then uninstalled later on so that you can discreetly operate your own computer. In the end, it is you who have to decide to keep the program or not.

Hope that helps. 

-- Goku


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

If your not doing anything wrong then,leave it alone. He can fix your pc across the world. But if your a playgirl them take it off. Real choice is yours


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I think he'd have hidden it if the mission was to really spy on you....

Of course, by using LogMeIn, there is always the known legitimacy he can claim in "fixing the computer" if you found it and resented the intrusion.

But, To use LogMeIn, he would have had to have access to your computer to install it

So why would he need *remote* access?

It's a question only he can answer!

Since this thread borders on some topics we do not support I am going to Close it.....I think you have been given good advice on what to do


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

also, fwiw, any pc that is being used by logmein remotely clearly states that it being used by that app; I use it frequently if I need to connect to my home network from work.


----------

